
Five Things Holding-Up The ‘Apple-Beats Deal’ - rajbala
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/digital-and-mobile/6099227/five-things-apple-beats-deal
======
Cbasedlifeform
Somehow a rather more interesting analysis than those I've read on various
Apple blogs, some of which seem to think this Beats deal would make great
sense. Macrumors quoted someone as saying how the Beats pair 'has a lock on
fashion and culture' or something like that -- well, one kind of fashion and
one kind of culture. Based on the video in this piece I'm not sure it's really
the image Apple wants to project. We'll see, but just the thought that Apple
is considering this deal makes me glad that I'm no longer a shareholder. :)

